# Need Help How to catch a goose PLZ



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok reason I'm asking is a friend called me later in the day an said they know of some people that is moving an has chickens an a goose. Well my friend is wanting to take the chickens so they can have eggs but they want to give us the goose becAuse when these people move they aren't taking any animals with them at all. Going to leave to starve to death which is wrong. I told our friend we take the goose since they didnt want it. We couldn't leave any animal like that. These people that are moving has lost their home, car an job, so they have to move but there is no reason to leave animals behind to starve to death. They need humans to protect them. 

Now the problem is how can they catch this fast guy?


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

geese see well in the dark so you may as well catch him in the daylight. I would make a pen out of some fencing or plywood and herd him into the inclosed area. Then find someone with some strength to pick him up and put him in a feed sack for transportation.Tie the feedsack shut and then make a small hole his head can come out of. To pick up a goose, grab the neck firmly just behind the head with your left hand. With the other hand and arm reach over the gooses back and scoop up the bird. Besure to trap the wings as you lift. Those beating wings can hurt like heck. Do not let go of the neck or you will be bitten. Geese really hate being picked up if they do not know you. be prepared for a fight. Just never ever let the goose know you are afraid of him. If you are dominant it will be much easier.
LInda
Oh and if their are anyother animals being left behind , please call animal control so they are taken care of.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

You talk like the owners are still there? Will they help catch him for you?
Making or using any existing fencing/pens would really help if he is loose.

In general, move slow. Try to not spook him anymore than necessary. A wonderful tool is a fish net. The kind that you would bring the one that didn't get away into the boat. Most geese can fly at least enough to get past you if necessary, so be aware of that. 

If there is time, gaining some trust with food (grain, etc) will help you get closer or lure him into the trap area. Always moving slow and talking soft.

To grab them, I like to try to grab the ends of the wings where they meet near their tail and the tail also if possible. Hang on tight. They will go bananas and really try to get away, but cannot fly if their wings are penned. Quickly move up so the goose is close enough to reach with the other hand and pick up like mamagoose said. keeping the wings penned. A football hold is a good goal. One arm holding the outside wing down and the goose against your body which will keep the other wing penned. That gives you the other hand to hold the head/neck, or grab a wing that gets loose, or whatever. Get the feet off the ground so they do not have any leverage there. Watch the head. Those bills can do damage. 

If you cannot get close enough to grab him, the fish net will pen him down for a very little bit. If you use it, quickly get ahold of him like mentioned and then work the net off. A second person will be a big help there. They can get tangled in a net, so be careful with it. 

Remember, a goose can be very strong. If you have never handled one, be prepared for that. Keeping the wings penned and feet where they cannot push is key to keeping them in your arms until you get him in a container. A dog crate will also work, If he is really spooked by this time, a cloth over the crate will help calm him. Make sure he has plenty of air and if the transport is going to take more than a few minutes, give him water. He will be thirsty after the tussle.

Make sure he is securely penned at his new home because he will leave and be lost. 
After a couple of weeks, he will settle into his new home and should be ok to let loose.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One thing to avoid is catching the legs. Goose leg bones are brittle and you can break the legs that way.

I use a 6' piece of pvc pipe with a wire hook on the end to grab the neck. Then quickly move up to grab the neck with my hand.

Look for barriers you can use to move the goose into a catch area where you can narrow down the escape path. And like others have said move slowly. 

As soon as you get it home pen it up with some clean water and corn.

Thanks for caring for the goose. I'm sure those people are devastated and angry but that's no excuse to take it out on the animals.

Geese do well on grass so it's probably getting enough food but you may still be able to bait it into a catch pen with corn. Even a 4' high pen will slow it down enough to catch if you move slowly until the last 5'.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ding Dang that goose is hard to catch. My friend has tried to catch this darn goose to bring home to us an no luck. The people have done moved out of the place an my friend is trying to get this goose. The people had left a dog an goose but my friend got the dog now trying to catch this goose for us to add to the other 3 we have. The people that moved out had rabbits, chickens, goose and a dog. They gave the rabbits to someone else an gave my friend the chickens but they was going to leave the dog an goose an not give to anyone but my friend got the dog. The goose is scared to death already an now my friend trying to catch the thing to get it to us.

I don''t understand why anyone would want to leave animals to defend for theirselves. That just burns me up. I hope soon my friend gets this goose caught an to us, so we can get it to trust us.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can scrounge up some chicken wire you can build a temporary catch pen pretty easily. Then just throw some corn in it every day until you can catch it in the pen. I catch my geese and muscovies every fall that way.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you do catch him, watch out for the feet. You don't want to get scratched by the nails. I use a dog crate to move.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have a herding dog, that is your best way. If not, use a catch pole and 3 people. Try to get it into an area that is rather snug and use the catch pole (like described above) to catch it. I have tried the feed thing with my own geese...they were way too clever for that. Now my old herding dog could catch whatever one I wanted in a matter of mins. and hold it till I could get there. I really miss him (R.I.P Cody)- he could catch everything from baby chicks to geese and not harm a feather .Ok- maybe pull out a few feathers when snatching a roo from the air by his tail.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a long handled fishing net................then grab them by the neck with one hand and pick them up and tuck them under my arm........watch out for the toe nails tho......


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

We're sad.. It beinging to look like we are not going to be getting this goose now. Our friend went over to try again to get the goose an still hasn't been able to catch him. I told our friend what to do so hopefully soon they will get the goose. Our friend said this goose was huge not a big goose but a huge goose bigger than our geese. 

Just keeping fingers crossed soon this goose will be here.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Two people can do a better job than just one. Have you made a catch pen?
Linda


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would try throwing feed down and then using a net, if you can't use a catch pole. Can you go over there with your friend and try to catch it together, one person with a freaked out goose is not going to work. If there is a shed or some type of enclosure on the property I would try to steer the goose that way and it will be easier to catch. 

I am sorry those people lost everything but you do not leave animals behind to starve. A lady I know told me of a family that did that and when she and others found out about it they went over and collect the chickens and ducks but it was too late for the goat they tied to a fence post. What a horrible way for an animal to die. 

Good Luck catching the goose.


----------



## bullsie (May 15, 2009)

Geese do not like being alone. If you already have geese, gather one and take to the goose you are trying to capture. Keeping yours in a crate/pen place some wire in the form of a catch pen around it. Once the goose enters close the opening. Let it communicate with yours for a bit and to settle into the 'yard' you have made it. Use a bed sheet to drape over the top and then over the loose goose. Place it into the same carrier as your goose. 

This may help with capturing your wiley newbie.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

mommagoose_99 said:


> Two people can do a better job than just one. Have you made a catch pen?
> Linda


There has already been 2 people at this goose an still no luck. They may try to fix a small pen to get the goose to go in. 



bullsie said:


> Geese do not like being alone. If you already have geese, gather one and take to the goose you are trying to capture. Keeping yours in a crate/pen place some wire in the form of a catch pen around it. Once the goose enters close the opening. Let it communicate with yours for a bit and to settle into the 'yard' you have made it. Use a bed sheet to drape over the top and then over the loose goose. Place it into the same carrier as your goose.
> 
> This may help with capturing your wiley newbie.


They may try that very soon. They didn't know a goose would be that hard to catch. Maybe my wife let them take a female goose over to see if that work.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Did they catch it?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry hadn't posted on this thread but no, reason my friends went back over a few days go an the goose was gone. No were's to be seen so that ended that. :-( Don't know what happened but think someone stolen the goose. Just hope to goodness it didn't get ate but they looked all over an no feathers so guess someone decided to take it. 

Thanks for all the help. Wife doesn't know so not telling her unless she asked again.


----------

